# Is this Amitriptyline's fault?



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello! I have had IBS-D for at least 4-5 years(and some instances when I was younger). After many many tests and many attempts to control the illness I was prescribed with amitriptline(as a sub for elavil). I noticed several of the after-effects noted on the medications list of side effects(sensitivity to sunlight, dizziness if I get up too fast, etc.).For a very long time(a year or two) I've had a rash in the inside of my right thigh. First it started as having a rash on both thighs, but as soon as I stopped scratching the left thigh, that rash went away(god that took self control). However, that does not work on the right thigh. The rash doesn't go away. Due to other circumstances in my life I have simply brushed it off as nothing serious, it hasn't really been a big bother. The oddest part is that when I sweat, the portion of my body with the rash, sweats an odd yellow liquid with a very distinct smell(don't know what).I have read that if I have a rash due to my medication, it is an allergic reaction, but I don't beleive I have any other symptoms of an allergic reaction(and the rash is kinda small and doesn't bother me too much). I also have a very poor memory, and sometimes thing just slip my mind, no matter how hard I try I can't remember things(which really annoys me). This is one of them, I can't seem to corrolate when the rash appeared to when I started my medication. It just doesn't click.I don't know why but I have had bad experiences in the past with doctors, I just switched doctors and this medication has done WONDERS for my IBS(going from 2-3 attacks a day to an attack MAYBE every 2-3 weeks is something I LOVE). For some odd reason I just can't bring myself to point it out to the doctor. Now that I have all my other medical problems under control, this rash has astounded me. Does anyone know any solutions? The most I've done in treatment is to ignore it and to put anti-bacterial cream on it(which helps the skin heal, and makes it not itch, which I've been doing for only 5 days, and it looks like its healing, but I think I'm getting impatient as the first few days it really improved but now I can't tell if it is or isn't, sometimes I think it is, but then I think it isn't).The rash is mainly just a red discoloration which causes me to itch the dry skin until I strip a layer of skin off, and then it hurts so I stop. That layer of skin heals and dries out, then I itch it off again...plus theres that wierd yellow sweat that makes it itch more....I know this post isn't really coherent, but well... welcome to my confusion! Anyone got anything? It just seems so trivial and small an issue, I just want to be rid of it. I can live with it though, if its between my IBS-D and this rash I'll take the rash everyday of the week and twice on sunday! Thanks anyone who responds! raven


----------



## 16268 (Jul 5, 2005)

I took elavil a few years ago for depression, while it did seem to help my ibs-d. In fact, most of the psych meds I took helped my ibs. Anyway, to me it was a very sedating med, didn't do much for depression. I understand the cognitive side-effects of the medication. About the rash, I would definately talk to the doctor about it, you could very well get it cleared up without having to quit taking your medication. I never had any rash while I was on it if that means anything, mabye it's totally unrelated? Anyway, I would have it checked out if it were me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually when I have had skin reactions to medications they have not been something that is just on my thighs.Usually it is a whole body thing, and generally the reaction is worst on the torso.I don't know if that is always the case, but that has been what is true for me.Tricyclics usually have an antihistamine effect (which is part of the sedating thing for what that is worth) so might actually be helping control the rash.I would have the rash checked out, it may be unrelated and need treatment.If it is medication related there are a fair number of other antidepressants they can try you on.K.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Get the rash checked out! It could be a fungal infection considering that it is located in a damp, dark area. Have you tried any antifungal powders or ointments? I don't know if you are male or female, but females can get rashes on their thighs due to vaginal yeast infections. If it is fungus, it's probably better to not use antibacterial ointments.Another possibility is an eczema. The yellow liquid that comes from your rash sort of sounds like the fluid in the little eczema blisters. It could even be a bacterial infection caused by the scratching. OTC bacterial ointments may not be strong enough to combat it. It could turn into cellulitis--a not very pretty, but a serious bacterial infection that needs immediate medical intervention.Regardless of what it is, you need to see a Dr. Get it taken care of so that you don't have to worry about it.







Good luck.


----------

